# LFTS-Nov 7th



## D&D2012 (Oct 29, 2012)

Lets do this!- Livingston County


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

Been up since 3 AM with my 2 month old daughter. Almost time to get ready to head to the stand. Beautiful morning in Lapeer County


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Couldn't take a dump this mornin, tryna sit all day could get real interesting around 10 o'clock. Good luck #sweetNovember


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Headed to work instead of the stand this morning oh well hope to get out tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Heading out to the stand in a few minutes, Jackson co. Got the next couple days off. Hope to have a venison heart in the frying pan by tomorrow. Saw a spike run off with a doe yesterday morning, but then I had to go to work. Today all I have to do is hunt! Gonna ait in a thick pinch point near bedding this morning.


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

In the parking lot Jackson co. I’ve only seen one deer in the last three morning hunts. They just stopped moving here.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone ever sit in your kitchen drinking coffee thinking, what stand am I going to hunt? That's where I'm at, and I don't seem to be close to a decision.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm up (barely) this hunting day after day is hard work!
Seen couple nice ones searching at night on camera but no daylight sightings. Hoping this morning triple ## (say that out loud... triple ##) lol


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

bowhunter1053 said:


> Anyone ever sit in your kitchen drinking coffee thinking, what stand am I going to hunt? That's where I'm at, and I don't seem to be close to a decision.


Go with your first choice!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Heading out when the rain stops down here. Good luck all.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Back in a tree in Barry County! This is only the second hunt from this stand so I'm hoping it comes together this morning! Good luck!


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> Couldn't take a dump this mornin, tryna sit all day could get real interesting around 10 o'clock. Good luck #sweetNovember


Don't give up on it. Give it a couple hours, because you don't want to push it or you may never see it again. Have a strong cup of coffee and a large dip.


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

Well took the day off to hunt. Everything was going good until I reach for my gloves and they are soaked. Can’t figure out was spilled but they can not be worn. Then made pretty much the loudest entrance into the woods possible. WTH!! At least my dad is in a prime spot. Good luck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

So after yesterday ruining my scent lok. I run to the store for new clothes. Guy working said you don't need them clothes and shows me this super ozone dispensing thing a mabob.

Goes on to tell me you will not have to worry about wind they will never smell ya. So the choice was natural. I picked up this do hicky.

Felt great to wake up, not have to take a scent free shower, use my regular old soap and deodorant, left my bottle of scent killer at home..

Winds horrible for my best morning stand, haven't hunted it all year, but I now have this ozone layer of protection as he described. I'm pumped.

Get all in my perch, strap this thing on the tree. Won't turn on, luckily brought the manual, didn't realize it needed charged before use. So I sit debating whether I risk blowing out my best stand, decided to leave and charge the thing.


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

bowhunter1053 said:


> Anyone ever sit in your kitchen drinking coffee thinking, what stand am I going to hunt? That's where I'm at, and I don't seem to be close to a decision.


I was thinking the same thing all day yesterday and this morning. Decided on a spot that has produced at times but offers a really good view at some of the major moving points. Hoping to use this as a observation hunt and maybe just get lucky



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm out in western Isabella county in the stand closest to the last of the standing corn which should be getting cut in an hour or two hopefully it pays off
Good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Out here, Saginaw County. Nice morning. Moon was bright. Hoping to see my first deer of the season. Good luck everyone


----------



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

In a ground blind in ogemaw county. Never have gotten it done from a ground blind we the bow, should be an interesting morning. Good luck all


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

TheLionsFan said:


> Out here, Saginaw County. Nice morning. Moon was bright. Hoping to see my first deer of the season. Good luck everyone


You should of not been able to get up after celebrating


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Sitting in one of my favorite spots. Finally had a good entry. I dressed a little better than yesterday morning. Basically late season gear on. Good luck all.


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

Notta here so far, Tuscola county

Sent from my Alcatel 6055U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

Heading out for a mid morning possibly all day sit in southern lapeer county


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Decent 6 at 7:45. He got a pass.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Who else can never remember their seat cushion? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Had 2 deer come through just before shooting light couldn't tell what they were but one picked me off and they trotted away. Wind is marginal and as luck would have it a doe and fawn came out downwind and of course she got nervous and went back the way they came from. . Nothing but squirrels since. Sure hope this wind switches direction by lunch so I can switch stands!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> You should of not been able to get up after celebrating



The NFL still exists?


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Good luck to everyone that's out this morning. I'm working from home today as we're having a barn delivered. Works well as I'll be able to get out this afternoon even earlier being able to get my gear ready and not have the commute home.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Nothing still in kazoo. Geese is it. Not a fan of full moon


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Good luck fellas. I'm live from the office. Tons of deer and bucks on my drive in this morning. Thought about ditching work to hunt, but chose to just go to the office instead, might have to jump out early today.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Perfect weather morning in Newaygo, but few deer sightings last couple days. Staying position cause no other place I rather be than the deer woods right now. Good luck all


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> Couldn't take a dump this mornin, tryna sit all day could get real interesting around 10 o'clock. Good luck #sweetNovember


Hope you packed the TP or field wipes!!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Nada here so far. Heard a chase in the river bottom


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Firefighter said:


> The NFL still exists?


I'm an MMA fan myself. Football can still be exciting. Sometimes.


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

Zero action here this morning in Jackson county as well, had deer on camera all evening long, yesterday didn't see a deer all day. Weird few days. They should be on fire. Best of luck gang


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

been a slow morning. one walked thru on the dark but nothing since. beautiful morning to be in the woods. Good luck!!


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> Couldn't take a dump this mornin, tryna sit all day could get real interesting around 10 o'clock. Good luck #sweetNovember


ESD is on the way


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nothing here yet... made it a whole two steps out the back door before a spooked 4 does... oops...wind is light and variable but the thermals are rising! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Deer movement this morning in Manistee County has been slow by all accounts. Turning out to be a nice day.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

One buck chasing doe hard and another small one cruising.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

DEDGOOSE said:


> So after yesterday ruining my scent lok. I run to the store for new clothes. Guy working said you don't need them clothes and shows me this super ozone dispensing thing a mabob.
> 
> Goes on to tell me you will not have to worry about wind they will never smell ya. So the choice was natural. I picked up this do hicky.
> 
> ...


I am really surprised that an experienced hunter like you would fall for such a useless gimmick. Hope you at least get it to work.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Had 3 does/fawns 3 fields over get harassed by a small buck which appeared to just be cruising around. What happened to the rut? Haven't seen any chasing yet this week...


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The sun feels so good. 




  








Rps20171107_090636




__
Steve


__
Nov 7, 2017


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Pretty quiet morning so far, 2 spikes on the cruise and 3 buttons wandering on their own


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

At this rate I'll be heading in at 11 slow slow slow. Last night see 8 bucks this morning not a deer


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

snortwheeze said:


> Good luck Dewey, I'll be out this afternoon


Shoot em up Dewey & snort!


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

11 is my threshold on whether or not I️ stick it out or go get some warmth ... this day on paper has it all, temp drop, wind speed drop, rising pressure, clearing sky’s... pretty surprised by how slow it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

skipper34 said:


> I am really surprised that an experienced hunter like you would fall for such a useless gimmick. Hope you at least get it to work.



I think he's counting on it giving him an edge with the turkeys!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

QDMAMAN said:


> I think he's counting on it giving him an edge with the turkeys!


Everyone knows that turkeys have a nose like a bear. Sniff your dingleberries from a mile away!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Finally saw first deer of season. Didn’t think it would take til November *****ing 7th.

Decent buck too. No shot offered.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

I️ won’t lie, quick moving squirrels have sent me reaching for my bow a couple of times...little jumpy lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

d_rek said:


> I'm an MMA fan myself. Football can still be exciting. Sometimes.


Hope you seen the fights on Saturday then !! Epic


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

CarnageProductions13 said:


> 11 is my threshold on whether or not I️ stick it out or go get some warmth ... this day on paper has it all, temp drop, wind speed drop, rising pressure, clearing sky’s... pretty surprised by how slow it is
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw 6 bucks between 11-2 sunday


----------



## deernutz (Jan 18, 2009)

LFTT(truck). Just saw six does walking through a grass field off the highway. Single file.....with a lil 6 pt 20 yrds behind looking like he is “gone try sumpin” LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Had a buck run 3 does through the cut corn a little before shooting time grunting the whole way. Bleat a spike in to 10 yds from across the road. Another spike and 6pt showed as well. 3 does. Doe down!


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Bucman said:


> I saw 6 bucks between 11-2 sunday


If I️ had the slightest indication that there was a shooter buck or really even bucks around lol I’d sit all day but there’s nothing at all... only takes one I️ guess!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

12 so far this morning. 3 being small bucks. 2 of them were chasing one doe. I may be here all day. I haven't hunted this spot at night yet.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

CarnageProductions13 said:


> If I️ had the slightest indication that there was a shooter buck or really even bucks around lol I’d sit all day but there’s nothing at all... only takes one I️ guess!
> Good luck to you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

snortwheeze said:


> Hope you seen the fights on Saturday then !! Epic


Best card of the year!!


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

Hoping for late morning movement, but I think someone heard me wrong because they sent about 25 turkeys instead of deer


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Took the day off - wife's birthday. Of course walking my dog this morning at the house I had a nice 2.5yr old 8 in my foodplot. Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Back on stand for 30ish. In barry county now. Blanked for first time in my lucky stand forst time in 13 years i think. Maybe 14. This morning. Had a giannnt 10 run into my section 40min ago right in front of my truck and a 6pt by the gate when pulled in. Beautiful afternoon..beans are still standing.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Sparky23 said:


> Back on stand for 30ish. In barry county now. Blanked for first time in my lucky stand forst time in 13 years i think. Maybe 14. This morning. Had a giannnt 10 run into my section 40min ago right in front of my truck and a 6pt by the gate when pulled in. Beautiful afternoon..beans are still standing.
> View attachment 279689


I saw 20+ deer in some standing beans yesterday afternoon.


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

TheLionsFan said:


> I’ll be there in person. Don’t think u have anything to worry about, Browns are bad
> 
> . Not sure what people don’t understand that these aren’t the same Lions as were used to seeing for years.


I too will be there in person this Sunday drinking $11 beers & screaming my head off. I truly appreciate your enthusiasm & passion as The Lions Fan. They are sitting at 4-4 & lost 4 games but a what if, had they, could’ve been, should’ve done. 60 years & still counting..........


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

TheLionsFan said:


> I’ll be there in person. Don’t think u have anything to worry about, Browns are bad
> 
> . Not sure what people don’t understand that these aren’t the same Lions as were used to seeing for years.


Uummm, did you happen to see the Falcons, Steelers, games this year???????


----------



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

Hunting in Prescott tonight. Just had 2 step out.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Took the morning off here in Ohio. Was raining hard again. The other guys went and said one of our Target bucks walked right by my stand. I saw our biggest target last night just out of range, he's huge, like 170.

I'm worried these deer are going to start realizing they are being hunted. Still have high hopes for tonight though.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Back in the thick stuff st Clair county nice out here


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Sam22 said:


> Took the morning off here in Ohio. Was raining hard again. The other guys went and said one of our Target bucks walked right by my stand. I saw our biggest target last night just out of range, he's huge, like 170.
> 
> I'm worried these deer are going to start realizing they are being hunted. Still have high hopes for tonight though.


We would love SEE to you holding up your target buck...hurry up!!!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, I decided to switch stands at lunch so I got down at 11:30 and went home to eat. Got done eating and go outside to leave for the farm and notice 3 deer behind my house. Tried to stall them but got caught. Go to get in my truck and drop my iPhone face down on the concrete shattering the screen! . I sure hope the evening hunt goes better than my lunch break did!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I'm in the stand now RMH! I'm gonna send it!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice 1/2 rack 8pt(now 4 lol) chasing doe in my WSG


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

sniper said:


> Uummm, did you happen to see the Falcons, Steelers, games this year???????


So in this logic they have to win every single game to earn respect?


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

18 up here in Genesee county. Just had a button buck and 4 pointer walk directly downwind. They just kept feeding on acorns  
Forgot my gloves ugh 
Good luck all!


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

TheLionsFan said:


> So in this logic they have to win every single game to earn respect?


With there remaining schedule if they do not win there division you better pick a new team or disappointment is your future 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Lone doe acting skittish came into beans then ducked back in. Rutting black squirrel's all over around me. 14 that i can see. Holyy crap lol as i said that one less. Hawk juust offed one


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Just had this 6 pointer come through. Made a scrape and rubbed a tree. He's still 30 yards feeding on acorns lol


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

5 does and 9 turkeys since 130, i got a feeling tonight will be slow despite the perfect conditions


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

In my doe killing spot this evening. Deer are way overpopulated in this section. Not uncommon to see 50+ deer in a night


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> I'm in the stand now RMH! I'm gonna send it!


I wouldn't leave the stand in Ohio on first week of Nov !!! Or not hunt because of rain, that's just me though......

Good luck


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Strapped in Newaygo what a beautiful evening sit. moved to a different stand this morning nothing but barking dogs. Sitting now between 2 foodplots at the base of a ridgeline. Good luck all


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Hanging in the kestral deep in a public marsh for 3 hours already and haven't seen anything! Beautiful view tho!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Slow and dead quiet here in Clinton county. Only one slick head so far and she didn’t care for my decoy. Closing right in on crunch time for the ol stick pusher might have to get er done with the boom boom this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Just gave the half rack another pass if he shows in front of my wife or daughter's I'm pretty sure he won't get the same treatment 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Groundsize said:


> In Ohio hunting and I’ll be honest I can’t wait to get back to kzoo to hunt.


Kill a big one there before you come back here and kill the big one. Them **** hunters did not run all the deer out. There are BIG BUCKS WAITING!!!

They are just resting right now......




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155915801984853


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

J D said:


> Just gave the half rack another pass if he shows in front of my wife or daughter's I'm pretty sure he won't get the same treatment
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Him in velvet









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Saw one more buck with a doe right at shooting hours couldn't tell quite how big he was so he got the pass also

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Pretty good night for deer movement, just none of the bucks I'm after. Seen 5 bucks, highlight of the night was watching all the 1.5 bucks getting chased off by a 2.5 tending a doe


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

RMH said:


> Kill a big one there before you come back here and kill the big one. Them **** hunters did not run all the deer out. There are BIG BUCKS WAITING!!!
> 
> They are just resting right now......
> 
> ...


Great video


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

LabtechLewis said:


> With your "doe-in-estrus antics" the other day, OGB, did you ever consider that HE is watching YOU!?!


LOL!! I hadn't thought about that, you may be right.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Only saw one in the thick brush to my South, it worked it’s way around me and then bounded off. Heard something large at dark from the same location, but it never made an appearance and didn’t sound like I scared it off when I got down. Talked to my dad back at the truck, he saw 5 driving down the road, said I pushed two big does walking out. Slow night overall, but a great one to be out.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

RMH said:


> Kill a big one there before you come back here and kill the big one. Them **** hunters did not run all the deer out. There are BIG BUCKS WAITING!!!
> 
> They are just resting right now......
> 
> ...


Interesting....how did you get a video of me watching the Lions game last night?


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Had two does and two fawns come into the food plot at 5pm. Did a can call grunt sequence about a 10 minutes after the baldies cleared the plot and brought in a respectable 8pt just not what I want.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

I ended up seeing 15 total today. 3 different small buck chases and the big one at 410. I didn't see any deer between 10:30-4:10. I wasn't going to hunt this stand tomorrow, but I think I need to with all the action I saw today. I left climber on tree when I left. Will probably come in between 11-2 unless action is happening. Don't think I can pull another all dayer tomorrow.


----------

